# Albanian: Pronunciación de las letras: 'ç', 'sh' y 'q'



## Abc3007

Hola, quisiera saber cual es la diferencias en estas letras del idioma albanes, quisiera saber como pronunciarlas cada una correctamente, ya que a mi me suenan casi iguales con un sonido parecido a la "ch"en espanol.


----------



## Agró

De wikipedia:
_ç_ /tʃ/ español *ch*ocolate
_sh _/ʃ/ inglés *sh*ow
_q_ /c/ similar al inglés _hot year _(esta es un poco difícil de describir: oclusiva palatal sorda).


----------



## mataripis

i am not sure but Q is Kw/Y is EEE/Sh as in Lush/the first letter like C i think read as K.(Que)


----------



## opjeshke

Hello (hope you speak English)

Ç is like chocolate  
sh is like show

Agro is right for both

Y is like the German letter *ü (*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%9C)
Q is like the German "ch" in the word Ich (I), but stronger

You need more explanation?


----------



## Agró

opjeshke said:


> Hello (hope you speak English)
> 
> Ç is like chocolate
> sh is like show
> 
> Agro is right for both
> 
> Y is like the German letter *ü (*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%9C)
> Q is like the German "ch" in the word Ich (I), but stronger
> 
> You need more explanation?



Nobody is asking about 'y'. 

"Y", in the title, is the conjunction "and".


----------



## opjeshke

True, I didn't notice that, is a common inquiry among non-Albanian speakers even knowing how to pronounce "y". Sorry


----------



## Konanen

Q is somewhat a palatalised _"k"_. Try pronouncing "*k*" and "*y*" at the same time.
The tongue's position is not far from a palatalised "_t_" and thus, many people perceive Albanian *q* to be like "t" (rather than _k_) and "y" pronounced at the same time.


----------



## Outsider

Al que veo, la "q" albanesa representa la oclusiva palatal sorda, AFI [c]. Mire también esta tabla.


----------

